# Just realized



## bellyboy (Oct 2, 2005)

How big I've gotten. Man look at that gut. 30 more pounds and I'd have a huge belly. I had a six pack just two years ago. At 5'10 and 210 I think I've made it into the heavy division.


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Oct 3, 2005)

Bellyboy, you look delightfully squishy. My fiance is fast approaching a figure like yours, but he is (unfortunately) much less enthused about it. Keep posting pics, we ladies of the board enjoy them.


----------



## missaf (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for posting  You're on a great start!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 4, 2005)

Definitely a great start...Thanks for sharing!

Why have a six pack when you can have the whole keg??


----------



## bellyboy (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you very much. I think I can consider myself a BHM now. My girlfriend who's small 5'2 and 100 pounds said yesterday I'd crush her. But was rather excited about it.


----------



## missaf (Oct 4, 2005)

bellyboy said:


> Thank you very much. I think I can consider myself a BHM now. My girlfriend who's small 5'2 and 100 pounds said yesterday I'd crush her. But was rather excited about it.



Surely not! There's a lady on the weight boards that weighs I think 300 pounds more than her man, and he weighs 100 pounds!


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 6, 2005)

Delight more in your pleasures, you will be even hotter!!!!!


----------



## Charisa (Oct 6, 2005)

Man you are getting a sexy belly there. You are definitely making an excellent start, and that's a sweet little overhang... if I was your girlfriend, I wouldn't be able to keep from playing with it. Here's to that next 30 pounds!


----------



## bellyboy (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you. Lucky for me my girlfriend likes fat boys. She calls it loving the flub. I think 30 pounds should do it. What do you think. 5'10 and 240 that's a good size, wouldn't you say? I'll keep you updated. Maybe every 10 pounds.


----------

